
Make a README – Because no one can read your mind - lumannnn
https://www.makeareadme.com
======
craftoman
Yeah, say that to every Unix developer who is still uploading docs in plain
text. Their biggest achievement is html with headers and fancy fonts but still
I've seen people adding a readme with no installation tutorial, just a basic
introduction of what their tool is capable of.

